# Foreman Pricing Question



## skinny_waters (Jan 3, 2018)

I ordered a prop from Mr. Foreman a couple weeks ago for my Ankona Cayenne with Etec 60 with the higher 2.9 gear ratio and sent him a check for 550. He just got back to me and told me he was in and out of the hospital and couldnt get the prop out. He also told me he misquoted the price and that the 550 is actually for the lower gear ratio prop. The actual price is 695. I am just wondering if others have paid this for the higher gear ratio prop. I wish his health the best and I am not trying to be callous but just want to check with other customers who have done business with the gentleman. At the end of the day he is delivering a unique product and can charge whatever he wants but since I have had limited contact with him and it is a large sum of money I thought it couldnt hurt to double check with the MS community.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Sounds right. Props go from 450 and up. Plus his mods.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah...they're not cheap...but I can't think of any other prop I'd put on my skiff. 

If I knew he wasn't going to be around to make more, I might actually consider buying a replacement so I could bank it.

But on the flip side...he should stick to the price he quoted you if you have already sent a check.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

That is correct, the blades are twice as thick as a shelf prop too.
Guys give the man a break, he’s in his upper 60’s and recently had a heart attack and isn’t trying to get anything over on anyone else. Walk into his shop and there are hundreds of props, it could happen to one of us young bucks just as easily.


----------



## Honeybun0196 (Apr 14, 2017)

skinny_waters said:


> I ordered a prop from Mr. Foreman a couple weeks ago for my Ankona Cayenne with Etec 60 with the higher 2.9 gear ratio and sent


did you get the foreman prop? If so how’s it do on your cayenne I’ve been wanting to get one for mine


----------



## skinny_waters (Jan 3, 2018)

Received my foreman but unfortunately have not been able to get it wet yet. Will update once I get to testing it.


----------



## skinny_waters (Jan 3, 2018)

Honeybun0196 said:


> did you get the foreman prop? If so how’s it do on your cayenne I’ve been wanting to get one for mine


Got out to test the boat this morning. Just a quick overview of how my cayenne is rigged: etec 60 with atlas micro, small-long shawwing, 2 batteries one for trolling motor in bow and one in console, TM, 12 gallon gas tank, micro power pole, and cooler weighing maybe 50 pounds in front of console. Tested with just myself onboard, Im about 160lbs. 

WOT is about 32mph give or take, didnt mess around with it that much. The Cayenne is very sensitive to trim so im guessing if i messed around with it more I could squeeze another mph out of the boat. Thats down from 34mph (35 on a good day) with my rogue prop that came from the ankona factory. Cruising at 4500 rpm I saw around 24mph. Although I usually am running it around 5200 if Im being honest... If top end is important to you, this isnt the prop for you.

Take-off: Its a rocket ship now. People talk about how many boat length to get up on plane but idk thats damn hard to judge when you are sitting in the boat. With the JP all the way up and engine in top hole the prop does slip a bit but even when it does itll push you onto plane no problem. Bow lift was significantly reduced and therefore so was the squatting. I didn't try to takeoff in any super shallow stuff so I don't really want to venture to give any numbers on that front right now. 

If you don't have a cavitation plate I recommend the shawwing for the Ankona. I've always thought the cayenne was a bit squirly at higher speeds and the plate really makes a noticeable difference in the stability, as well as holding better water pressure. It makes the trim tabs much less of a necessity. Before I got the shawwing I had my tabs fuse blow out on me and didnt have a replacement, it was a brutal run back. Now with the wing I can definitely run without the tabs all the way up no problem. Boat got a tad faster too actually with the wing. 

Overall I highly recommend the foreman for the cayenne. Mine is the ultra cupped holeshot xxx whatever you wanna call it version. I'll attach pictures to show how ridiculous the cup is. You could drink out of it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Speed is overrated, the hole shot is where it’s at! Very good.


----------



## Goatlips (Jan 9, 2013)

Sounds like you are happy with your new prop.
Should be receiving mine this week.
Dealing with Jack has been a pleasure.


----------

